# question on the Beretta 96 barrel



## rockrabbit (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys. I just picked up a Beretta 96 Inox, and I noticed the barrel doesn't seem to sit squarely in the center of the slide, i.e. there's just slightly more room between the barrel and slide on the left of the barrel than on the right. I shot the pistol and didn't notice any problems, but I'm still new to this. I should mention that when I take the slide off, the barrel seems to sit square, but I put it back on, and I notice a non-uniformity. 

Everything seems straight, but I want to know if anyone has experienced this, or if I should be worried. (And if so, can a gunsmith fix this?) I'm lost here. Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I assume that when you place the guide rod/spring assembly back into the pistol your locking block is in the down position and the guide rod/spring is centered before you assemble the slide back onto the frame?


----------



## rockrabbit (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, the locking block is down and the guide rod and spring are centered. That's why it's weird. It doesn't rub against the slide or anything, but I want to know if I should be concerned. At least one source says this is common. But if it affects the pistol's aim, then maybe it could be a problem.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

rockrabbit said:


> I should mention that when I take the slide off, the barrel seems to sit square, Everything seems straight,


In my experience with the 92 and 96, I own both, they have tight tolerences, frame, slide to barrel fit and the falling locking block locks it all in, not to mention my 96 is an absolute nail driver. When the pistol is fully assembled and you look down on the barrel is it centered as you mentioned above? If so, I would surmise you have nothing to worry about at all and i beleive thats how the pistol is built and is not in anyway an accuracy factor. If possible post some pics on what you are describing.


----------



## LeoM (Jul 7, 2011)

There been 5 of the 92/96 pistols that have found there way into my safe. What you observe is pretty normal. It bothered me a lot when I first noticed it (15 plus years ago) but has never been a problem. Whatever it is, seems to take care of it's self when you pull the trigger. Good Luck


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm in the dark on this one. "The barrel doesn't sit squarely in the center of the slide"? I've never noticed any such thing. The locking block moves from side to side a little which is normal and if you were to put the recoil rod off center i suppose it would give this perception, but when you put the slide back on the frame it surely needs to be center or center itself or the slide would not go back on the frame. Maybe the new plastic recoil assembly's as opposed to my steel guiderods bend a little giving this perception? A worn locking block perhaps, but this would not occur generally up until 20,000 rounds or so, if even then. If there's one thing I know it would be the workings of a 92/96. We may need to call shipwreck on this one. BTW I'm proud of myself having completely stripped my 92G and changing every spring in the pistol and even the infamous safety mechanism spring and detent on a 92G which when it goes to flying could literally kill a mouse at 30 feet.:smt083


----------



## rockrabbit (Dec 15, 2011)

I will post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

10-4.


----------



## rockrabbit (Dec 15, 2011)

...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

rockrabbit said:


> /Users/meredithprest/Desktop/photo-23.JPG


yeah......... not so much


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of my slide & barrel, sits squarely in the center in any stage of assembly or disassembly.


----------



## rockrabbit (Dec 15, 2011)

Aurgh. It will not let me upload a picture. I'll have to contact the site administrator I guess. And denner, your picture doesn't appear either. Tell you what, I'd be happy to email it directly to you, and you can give me your opinion; I'd be happy to hear it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Have owned a 92..currently own a 96...never have seen or heard anything like this....mine sits squarely in the center..


----------

